# Problems with Microsoft office document imaging in Office 2003



## pileyrei (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi all

I am using Windows XP and office 2003. I am using Microsoft Office Picture Manager to view tif files.

PROBLEM:

1. I open a tif file.
2. I make an annotation change eg: Use the hightlighting tool to hightlight some text. Fine, no problem!
3. I save the document.
4. I close the document and try reopening it:

I get this error:

"The file selected is not a valid Microsoft Document Imaging file"

  

I recreated my Windows XP profile and this resolved the problem  

That was two weeks ago........now the problem is back!    

Any ideas?

Pileyrei


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Well...when you save the file, what type is it?

I have Office 2003, and never heard of Microsoft Office Picture Manager... ??
From WHENCE do you run it??


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Start - All Programs - Microsoft Office - Tools - Microsoft Office Picture Manager.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Hm. Nothing like that here.
Course, I do graphics. I might have opted out...


----------



## pileyrei (Sep 16, 2003)

Oops, silly me....its actually MS Office Document Imaging that give the problem.

(If you dont have these you can add them from add/remove programs>>>MS Office 2003>Change>advanced features)


----------



## pileyrei (Sep 16, 2003)

Hello

I have a handful of users who are having this problem.
These are pc's on a domain using Windows XP professional and Office 2003.

1. They open a tif file.
2. They make a small change: eg they use the annotation tool to highlight something.
3. They save the document and close it.
4. They try opening it up again but get an error:

*"The selected file is not a valid Microsoft Office document imaging file"*

I've recreated one persons XP profile and that worked fine for two weeks. Now the same problem is back?!

I think my next step is to reinstall Office 2003 but I don't see that helping.

Any suggestions?

Pileyrei


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I've merged this with your last thread regarding same problem.


----------



## pileyrei (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks AcaCandy

Dam, you caught me! 

Still an annoying problme this is!

P


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Lol, actually I googled to see if I could find anything to help you and found your other thread that way


----------



## pileyrei (Sep 16, 2003)

lol!


Ok clever people, dont be shy on some suggestions!

P


----------



## pileyrei (Sep 16, 2003)

Update:

It works fine if he edits a document on his pc.
If he opens a tif file on a server and makes a change the problem occurs.

Workaround: Copy file to pc, make change, copy back!

Hmmm


P


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Are the network shares set up correctly to do edits?


----------



## pileyrei (Sep 16, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Are the network shares set up correctly to do edits?


heh, i think so?

But, If I connect to the server share and make a change it works fine!



He's had a profile rebuild already. This worked, but not for long!

P


----------



## pileyrei (Sep 16, 2003)

bump


----------



## Joebar (Nov 8, 2004)

Same issues with several users here.. Only they're on W2K workstations with Office XP.. Microsoft Office Document Imaging -- on network shares only.

User opens tiff, goes to file/insert to add another page with another tif, goes to file/save and it gives "The selected file is not a valid Microsoft Office Document Imaging File" and corrupts the file.. If they do a Save As, it does not give any error.

If they do the same thing with two tiffs on a local drive -- no issues.

Searched all over the internet and cannot find a solution. Another guy in this woman's department also has Win2000 with OfficeXP, and can do the same process without any issues. Program versions, filesizes, dates, all the same (mspview.exe, mspcore.dll). Both have proper network share access.

Strange -- email me if you find anything out!



pileyrei said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am using Windows XP and office 2003. I am using Microsoft Office Picture Manager to view tif files.
> 
> ...


----------



## pileyrei (Sep 16, 2003)

Joebar


I can't tell you how pleased I am that you have this problem! I mean that in the nicest way possible. Nobody believes me!

If you can, recreate one of the users Windows profile. I bet it works ok but it might come back again. Weird!


Please let me know if you get any ideas!

Pileyrei


----------



## Joebar (Nov 8, 2004)

Found this!!

Try it.. It fixed the issue on two boxes I tried it on..

HKEY_Local_Machine\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\MRXSmb\Parameters

Create a new DWORD called:

*OplocksDisabled* and set it to 1

Reboot, then try the document imaging..


----------



## pileyrei (Sep 16, 2003)

Joebar said:


> Found this!!
> 
> Try it.. It fixed the issue on two boxes I tried it on..
> 
> ...


Cool, how did find that?
The user has not come back to me in ages and so I've closed the call. BUT, I'm gonna keep this "fix" for future reference.

Thanks very much :up: :up: :up: 

Pileyrei


----------



## pileyrei (Sep 16, 2003)

Update:

Ok, I called the user up ands made the change, I rebooted.

The user tried again. He opend a tiff file on a network drive. Made a change, clicked save. It seemed to save ok. Tried to close the file but it asked if you want to save again? Basically, you cant save it and have to click no to the save, otherwise it won't close. 



Any ideas Joe?

P


----------



## Joebar (Nov 8, 2004)

So the first save worked and when he tried to close the file it wanted him to save again? Close from like File/Close or just X'ing out of the program?

I haven't tried the File/close, but on the two I tested, after saving, when just X'ing out of the software, it didn't ask for anything - and the file is not corrupt...

I found it searching the newsgroups, then some Microsoft KB articles (KB826482).. Something to do with opportunistic file locking.


----------



## pileyrei (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi Joe

If I try File>Exit or simply use the X to close the window it prompts me to save, even though I have saved already.

The only way out is to click No and no changes are saved. At least the document doesn't corrupt now but I cant make any changes. Hmmm?

P


----------



## Joebar (Nov 8, 2004)

yeah hmmm... seems like we have a slightly different issue (or maybe we'll start having your problem here too soon).... Made it thru two days here w/ this hack working so far so good.

So if you save, then go to exit, and click no, you lose all changes? Even those made before the first successful save?


----------



## pileyrei (Sep 16, 2003)

Joebar said:


> yeah hmmm... seems like we have a slightly different issue (or maybe we'll start having your problem here too soon).... Made it thru two days here w/ this hack working so far so good.
> 
> So if you save, then go to exit, and click no, you lose all changes? Even those made before the first successful save?


Yep, I make a change and click the save button>>>no Problem. 
I click File>Exit or click the X and it prompts me to save. the only way out is to click no. No changes are saved. If I click yes it appears to save but the file doesnt close.

Weird.


----------

